# 1 John



## cih1355 (Aug 2, 2010)

1 John speaks of walking in the light, keeping God's commandments, and practicing righteousness. Some people think that unless a believer is living a life of sinless perfection, he cannot legitimately claim that he is walking in the light, keeping God's commandments, and practicing righteousness. They think that doing those things means "sinless perfection." How would you respond to this?


----------



## Herald (Aug 2, 2010)

> 1 John 1:5 - 2:2 5 This is the message we have heard from Him and announce to you, that God is Light, and in Him there is no darkness at all. 6 If we say that we have fellowship with Him and yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth; 7 but if we walk in the Light as He Himself is in the Light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus His Son cleanses us from all sin. 8 If we say that we have no sin, we are deceiving ourselves and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we say that we have not sinned, we make Him a liar and His word is not in us. NAU 1 John 2:1 My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. And if anyone sins, we have an Advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous; 2 and He Himself is the propitiation for our sins; and not for ours only, but also for those of the whole world.


Curt, Christians are unable to walk in darkness; we walk in the light. The word walk is connected to our spiritual condition. Christians are no longer in darkness. However, being in the light does not mean that we are immune from sin. The mind has been trained by the pleasures of sin. That's one of the reasons why Paul admonishes us to renew our minds (Romans 12:2). Christians need to recognize their sinful proclivities, and while there is never an excuse for sinning, Christians are to remember that their sins are forgiven and that they have been cleansed. Christ has made satisfaction for our sins, as well as for all those who trust in Him.


----------



## rsoneill (Aug 2, 2010)

It is clear that we are still in sin, because Luke says, "If we claim to be without sin, we deceive ourselves and the truth is not in us." vs. 8 Therefore Luke is recognizing that we, even though walking in the light, are still in sin. But since we are still in sin Luke writes that if we confess said sins then God, "is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness." vs. 9. I also think it is important to note the verb usage there for purify, it is not purified and what I mean by that is it is not past tense, or something that has been completed. Purifies alludes itself to the idea that it is something that is presently happening or in the now.


----------



## jason d (Aug 2, 2010)

One of my pastors when through an exposition of 1 John where he addresses this several times, just look at the relevant verses and you will hear his answer: http://sovjoy.com/sermons/expositional/1-3-john/


----------



## teddyrux (Aug 2, 2010)

I ask them why they believe that. So far, no one has given a valid answer. They usually resort to their "feelings" or they "heard it somewhere". I then refer them to James 3:2 "_For we all stumble in many ways. And if anyone does not stumble in what he says, he is a perfect man, able also to bridle his whole body_. (ESV)", 1John 1:8-10 "1:8 _If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we say we have not sinned, we make him a liar, and his word is not in us._ (ESV)", Ecc 7:20 "_Surely there is not a righteous man on earth who does good and never sins._ (ESV)".


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 2, 2010)

rsoneill said:


> It is clear that we are still in sin, because Luke says, "If we claim to be without sin, we deceive ourselves and the truth is not in us." vs. 8 Therefore Luke is recognizing that we, even though walking in the light, are still in sin. But since we are still in sin Luke writes that if we confess said sins then God, "is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness." vs. 9. I also think it is important to note the verb usage there for purify, it is not purified and what I mean by that is it is not past tense, or something that has been completed. Purifies alludes itself to the idea that it is something that is presently happening or in the now.



I think you mean John, not Luke.

BTW, welcome to the PB. Please fix your signature according the requirements in found in the link in my signature below.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 2, 2010)

John's letters exude a loving compassion for those in the church -- he shows deep concern that they would delude themselves about being believers when they cling to unrighteousness; he' warns of false teachers coming among them; he constantly writes with gentleness. My answer to someone seeking sinless perfection would be to encourage him to see that the true gospel changes people from loving a life of sin and corruption to loving the living savior who gives us His righteousness and conforms us to his image in this life. If a person is showing great sensitivity to sin in his life, and understands the gospel, I would encourage that person to place his trust in what the objective scriptures promises rather than his subjective senses.


----------

